# The bane of my existence is gone!



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

So why do I feel so damned horrible?!?!?!

Yesterday, the feral cat was fighting one of my cats. Horrible, screeching, yowling. I ran out there too late. The orange cat got away. I SAW it fighting my cat, SAW it run away. No doubt in my mind. 

Trapping proved futile. The cat is so big, while in the trap (large) it could eat the food, trapdoor falls o TOP of him, and he backed out. My black cat and my gray cat (both average) fit in only half the trap. Plenty room. 

So last night, all bets were off. All motion sensor lights were on! All windows cracked to listen for the cat incase I was inside, .22lr loaded with cci quiets (lowest powered .22lr I have) because 1.) I didn't want to be heard, and 2.) I was actually hoping it would be just a flick. More of a scare. It worked for the other male black cat. I hit him with a .177 pellet and I seem him once after that and no more. 

So last night, staked out, got him. He bounced around a bit but ran. I followed him to the end of my property but he ran. 

So this morning, I'm outside waiting for a friend to get ready. I'm taking her to her job interview. I look over at the pepper tree and figure I should trim it up again because it grew to the ground again. And I see him. Dead at the fence line. Mostly on my property. 

So. Why do I feel absolutely horrible. Shouldn't I be happy that I don't have to deal with this infernal cat ever again?!? But I don't feel happy at all. I feel sad and horrible. 

I guess I won't make a good hunter after all 

And if anyone wants to know, yes a .22lr cci quiet, does indeed do damage at 10 yards. 

Ok. Off my soapbox.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

kevincali,
I have killed a feral cat with a .17 BB gun at ten yards. The 22 CB cap has more power than it and the CCI quiet is about 15% stronger than the CB cap. Note: Mine was a head shot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Problem solved partner.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bury it before the crazy hippy liberals find it and investigate how it died.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

PaulS said:


> kevincali,
> I have killed a feral cat with a .17 BB gun at ten yards. The 22 CB cap has more power than it and the CCI quiet is about 15% stronger than the CB cap. Note: Mine was a head shot.


From where I was in the yard, was poorly illuminated. Well enough to see, but not well enough to see through peep sights. I couldn't get a good "fix" on him since he was well lit, and my peep sight/rifle was in the dark. He was in front of a tree, and next to brick.

I was lucky (unlucky?) and got him under the ears through and through side to side.

I was going to use the .177 pellet again, but the scope is useless at night, and one of the iron sights is not right.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> Bury it before the crazy hippy liberals find it and investigate how it died.


Working on it. Can't bury it on my property because I have dogs that'll dig it up. Have a friend with a ranch that its going to.

Oh and this mofo is HEAVY!!! Has to weigh at LEAST 25 pounds. When I dropped him in my truck (3/4 ton suspension) the truck shook!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It sucks when you have to kill something as a pest when in the prepper mentality. Even had it been a person, maybe they had cash in their wallet, some supplies, whatever, but the cat is just dead. Something alive is now dead for the only reason that it wouldn't stay away.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Poor little guy..sniff sniff. Hopefully he is having fun chasing mice at Catville.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

To me taking any life (animal or other) is sad. But sometimes also a necessity. You wouldn't be human if it didn't stir some emotion.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We had a big old friendly yellow cat move herself (neutered) in on us a few years back and refuses to leave. Bound to be somebody's ex pet. It lives on the front porch. Used to fight like cats and dogs or maybe cats and cats..with the original neutered male. They finally thrashed it out and now hang out with each other a little. At least they quit fighting all night.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I had to take out Alvin the chipmunk that was destroying property. It somehow got in the garage when I left for work one day and he spent 9 hours chewing his way out. A few weeks later he dug the whole front yard up. That was enough .177 in the ear and he was coyote food. I felt bad afterwards....


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a respect for all life - as is shown by my posts - but sometimes that means killing one to save others. A pest animal can sometimes be trained to keep out of trouble but if they become dangerous or costly then it is time for a "lights out" second. (that's like a time out, only permanent.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got to agree..harmful critters are not nice. I know there is squirrels which live in the attic of the man cave Sure they are prob chewing up a lot of electric wires but no adverse effects noted yet. If I happened to pop one...would most likely mean an instant deevorce...lol. Plus the old widder lady next door would call the cops.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A 25lb "feral" cat???
My friend, you shot some kid's pet.
Maybe you *should* be feeling bad.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

feral or not. He shouldn't roam at large. If you can't live trap and reloacate them. Shoot them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

When somebody figures out how to keep a cat from roamng..kindly holler back. Town we used to live passed a leash law for cats. They were obviously hallucinating. Did not last long.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A feral cat can get very big - especially if it is the result of a cross breed. In Washington (the state) we have had cats that were genetically tested and found to be cross-bred with wild breeds. It doesn't happen often (luckily) but it does happen.
Just because it is big and healthy does not mean it was a pet. Even if it was a pet, when it becomes destructive ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> A feral cat can get very big - especially if it is the result of a cross breed. In Washington (the state) we have had cats that were genetically tested and found to be cross-bred with wild breeds. It doesn't happen often (luckily) but it does happen.
> Just because it is big and healthy does not mean it was a pet. Even if it was a pet, when it becomes destructive ...


I'm not saying it wasn't a problem cat.
I've just never seen a feral in any other condition but scrawny.
I guess it wasn't stated whether the animal was blubber heavy or muscle heavy.
That would make a difference.

Fat cats don't survive well in the wild.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not saying it wasn't a problem cat.
> I've just never seen a feral in any other condition but scrawny.
> I guess it wasn't stated whether the animal was blubber heavy or muscle heavy.
> That would make a difference.
> ...


Muscle heavy. Nuts intact. No collar. Wild/feral to me.

And there are squirrels around here. Hell, even MY cats enjoy squirrel. They have a dedicated food dish outside (autofeeder so they can eat as they please) and they STILL eat squirrel.

This cat probably has been eating squirrel, rabbit, bird etc. plenty to go around here.

Edit: I'd post a pic but the only pic I have is of the head and shoulder area. Not enough to show body mass.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cute little Veterinarian from Brenham, TX made the headlines the other day. She was proudly displaying a cat she had shot with a bow. The photo did not appeal to the animal lovers. Apparently she now has some legal issues.

Texas veterinarian who shot cat with bow and arrow is facing police probe | NOLA.com


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Cute little Veterinarian from Brenham, TX made the headlines the other day. She was proudly displaying a cat she had shot with a bow. The photo did not appeal to the animal lovers. Apparently she now has some legal issues.
> 
> Texas veterinarian who shot cat with bow and arrow is facing police probe | NOLA.com


That wouldn't be a story is she weren't a veterinarian. She "should" know better is their point. Her shooting a "feral" cat looks more like sport since she used a bow and arrow (and some argue is more cruel).

Wether the cat was a pest or nuisance to her or her property is unknown.

The cat I dispatched was a pest, menace, nuisance, terrorist.

I tried deterrents, humane traps (to TNR) motion lights, random activity outside, non lethal pellet gun, noise makers, throwing rocks in its direction, etc.

It responded by spraying EVERYTHING in my yard. EVERYTHING!!! It even knocked up one of my cats (was told she was fixed when I got her). It attacked my other cat (bloody mess), and even tore open one of my screens (cats were inside the addition to the house with screen doors closed.) I KNOW it tore the screen because I came from the backyard just in time to see it start to tear the screen, see me, and run.

This cat was a pest. I know I am not the only one this cat did this to. I wonder how many people around me will miss this cat?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, that vet that killed the cat put an arrow through its head. If law enforcement thinks that is animal cruelty then they better start arresting the folks who work at slaughter houses around the nation.

It is hard to kill an animal quicker and cleaner than with a head shot - probably the most humane way to dispatch an animal or person.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds reasonable to me. What if the lady putty tat eliminator had been a cop? and it had been a black cat? Can see that one running on CNN 24-7 for a week. Al Sharpton and Eric X would show up. We live in a nutty world.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't see the problem putting down any wild/feral animal by whatever means, an animal that is destructive and potentially dangerous to you or your pets. Wild animals can carry rabies.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> When somebody figures out how to keep a cat from roamng..kindly holler back. Town we used to live passed a leash law for cats. They were obviously hallucinating. Did not last long.


It's called a door ... keep 'em inside!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> A 25lb "feral" cat???
> My friend, you shot some kid's pet.
> Maybe you *should* be feeling bad.


Feeling bad about this is the mark of a decent person. Regardless, if it had a family, the fault lies with the owners that let it roam.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

When my cat wants out he starts hissing and biting folks till he gets what he wants.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I think that is how my dad felt. We had a big chicken ranch when I was growing up, 60k birds, and mom bought him a Sheridan air rifle to pump up and kill rats. One day I was gathering eggs walking in his direction and I see him pump it 3 or 4x, shoot, cuss, pump it 3 or 4 times, pump it, cuss, and then he disappeared. He came back a few minutes later with a Remington 1100 12 gauge and blew a bloody (literally) hole in the roof. No more cussing, but he was b. and m.ing about covering the hole with another sheet of metal roofing.



kevincali said:


> So why do I feel so damned horrible?!?!?!
> 
> Yesterday, the feral cat was fighting one of my cats. Horrible, screeching, yowling. I ran out there too late. The orange cat got away. I SAW it fighting my cat, SAW it run away. No doubt in my mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

YOUR GOING TO F#$%ING HELL DUDE FOR BLASTING THAT FAT PUDGY SH*# HOLE OF A CAT. 

Naw really, dude I wouldn't loose any sleep over it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I would not say the putty tat slaying would rank an eternity in the lake of fire. Maybe a few hundred extra years in Purgatory perhaps. I can check with the Monsignor about that if you like. In the meantime...say a hundred Hail Mary's and ten Our Fathers. The offender might also need to send twenty bucks to go in the poor box. I will double check on that part.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey! I can forgive your sins without the prayers - just send the $20 to: 

Arratu Temple
C/O Rev. Paul Stephens
at my address
in my city, state, zipcode

Send a self addressed stamped envelope and I will send you back a receipt for your donation. (although none is required below $1000)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Do we get a free prayer cloth?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

First time I shot a raccoon I felt awful. But it was out hanging out in the yard in broad day light not bothered that we were there and coming down see how we were kinda thing. Something was wrong with it. 22 pellet gun from about 12 feet away head shot. He did the dance but was gone soon after. When it's for meat I don't feel that way that way at all I feel sadness and gratitude mixed with a little adrenaline and satisfaction.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It just a cat. They taste good pressure cooked with teriyaki sauce. It may be a little too ripe to cook by now though. 

Kidding...

Whoever owned it was irresponsible. Don't yall have animal control out there? That might be the ticket for next time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

In my early 20's I worked a maintenance job at an elementary school. Out front was a big tree that had a birds nest in it. One day the crows got into the nest and dropped a baby bird to the ground. Then went about picking at it. I went over to shoo them away but by that time the baby bird was practically torn apart but still alive. So I did what I thought was right, I grabbed my shovel from my truck and put it out of its misery. I felt bad about having to do it but no biggie, I'd get over it. Next morning a little girl in first grade walked over to me and pulled on my shirt. I looked down as she looked up and said "Why did you kill that baby bird yesterday?" Apparently she had been sitting in her parents car waiting for her brother and saw what I did. I was speechless and felt AWFUL.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm with you, man. The only animals that I can put down without conscience anymore are pit bulls. I'd feel terrible for wasting a cat. Even a feral cat.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As long as you have respect for the life you take and it is done for a good reason then it is justified. Some people kill just because the opportunity arises - them I have little respect for - other than being alive.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

When I was at the ranch, a pig needed put down. I had the most powerful gun there (.357 magnum) but I just could NOT do it. They had to call the vet. 

I can not and will not kill without justification. The feral cat attacked my cat and that was the final straw. 

That pig did nothing to me, and I was not going to eat it. I could not justify killing it.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

PaulS said:


> As long as you have respect for the life you take and it is done for a good reason then it is justified. Some people kill just because the opportunity arises - them I have little respect for - other than being alive.


When I picked him up to put him in a bag, I did a Hail Mary. He is in a place with a beautiful view of a valley and hills. 
This is what he will see at night


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a feral cat of average size, for a long time he would sneak in the outside feed point and steal the others food.
I caught a few fleeting glimpses of him at first, soon he was waiting hidden nearby, i started talking to him and put the food directly in front of him.
After a years time i was able pat him. That was a year and a half ago. Now he comes in and eats, gets along great with my two household cats.
He never fought with the others, very friendly cat.
The poor guy won't stay in, he is terrified of the dog, a golden retriever that grew up with cats and sleeps with them.
He stays in my shop during the winter.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Vaginas.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

kevincali said:


> *When I picked him up to put him in a bag, I did a Hail Mary.*


Does that mean you tossed him fifty yards or did you *say* a Hail Mary?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Does that mean you tossed him fifty yards or did you *say* a Hail Mary?


Both haha


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Personally, I do not like killing animals.
However there are times when it is needed.
One morning when opening my shop, I was confronted by a very large and rabid racoon.
The critter snarled and hissed at me and started to attack me.
I drew and fired my mod 66 Smith killing it instantly with a head shot.
Called enviromental who removed the body, sad to see them suffer with that disease.
Another time, I shot a cyote around midnight with an M1A mounting an ANPVS-4.
He was about 75 yards away, sitting under the sand pit gate, howling.
I killed him to protect my cats which he was making meals out of, he got three of them.
Was not happy about it, but it needed to be done.
Now that I have dogs with the cats the don't come near here anymore, the closest they come is about 200 yards.
When they howl, the dogs answer back with barking.
Dogs are twice the size of them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've had to put down 4 animals.
One dog(pet) that had been injured beyond saving. (damn do I still miss that dog, best I'd ever had)
Two goats that developed cancer and were in constant pain.
One skunk.

The dog was the hardest for me. Raised her from a pup. Some kind of retriever cross breed mutt. Best dog I've ever owned, even now. One round to the base of the skull. No more pain.

The goats put on much more of a fuss.
I kinda feel bad about how those went down. My mother wanted it done since they were suffering, but wasn't willing to do it herself.
I had to hogtie and drag them to a pre-dug grave. Both hollered and carried on the whole time. Probably the most traumatic experiences of their lives.
Two .22 rounds to the base of the skull. Life eased from them.

The skunk caught a .22 to the head while darting across our field after we flushed him out from under a shed by flooding it. No tears were shed that day.
Made the younger brother take care of burying that one. 

Life isn't always fun out in the country.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> When somebody figures out how to keep a cat from roamng..kindly holler back. Town we used to live passed a leash law for cats. They were obviously hallucinating. Did not last long.


Holler! We had a cat for 10 years. Never left the house except in a pet carrier.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok...thanks. We have one who lives exclusively outside and one who swings both ways. The indoor/outdoor model sleeps all day and then goes catting around at night. Not sure I could tolerate one which does not ever go outside.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Ok...thanks. We have one who lives exclusively outside and one who swings both ways. The indoor/outdoor model sleeps all day and then goes catting around at night. Not sure I could tolerate one which does not ever go outside.


That's fair, just don't miss it when one day it doesn't make it back home.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hear you on that. It would break Mamas heart. We keep the indoor/outdoor kitty locked in the house in cold weather. The outdoor kitty sleeps on a heating pad in his little shelter on the front porch.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Did you try taking it in? Like putting out food for it to eat. My grandparents did that for a feral cat that showed up at their place, the cat had kittens. Most of them were hunted off, but the few that weren't stayed around and helped with their rodent problem. All my grandmother did was put a small plate of food out for them.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

firefighter72 said:


> Did you try taking it in? Like putting out food for it to eat. My grandparents did that for a feral cat that showed up at their place, the cat had kittens. Most of them were hunted off, but the few that weren't stayed around and helped with their rodent problem. All my grandmother did was put a small plate of food out for them.


The cats have a feeder outside. It's an auto feeder so I only fill it up once a week. Yes I was feeding that cat. It repaid me by knocking up one of my cats, fighting one of my cats, tearing up my screen to get to my cats (who were inside) and pissed on everything I own in my front yard.

My cats are indoor/outdoor cats. Mostly outdoor. They have collars and are caught up on shots/spayed (I was told the one was, but she got preggos. Vet should have caught that!!!!)

If some one shoots or kills my cats, that's on their conscious. They have collars, and are obviously pets. Would I be mad or sad? Yes. But I know that if they were a pest to someone, that person is in their rights to stop that pest/threat/nuisance.

One of my cats has been missing for about 4-5 months. Either someone took her in (she was beautiful and kinda friendly) or she was killed (human or animal). Yeah I'm sad, but I keep thinking she will make her way back home.

I have another cat who is around, but stays out of sight. I only knew she was still alive because I accidentally trapped her while trying to trap the orange cat. (I had gotten my other cats indoors while attempting to trap the orange one but couldn't find the gray one mentioned above).

I am loving the quiet though the past night and tonight. Normally the cats would be fighting and running around banging into objects screeching and hissing. This is great


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm not sure about how things are in your area, but I noticed that my dogs got little tattoos when they got fixed on their bellies. Might help for next time?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The road I live on is a bit remote and my place is the 1st visible home on the road, actually the only easy to see house with a large yard and two barns. This means I'm the local pet dumping spot with about one dog per month (the coyotes get the dumped cats so they usually aren't a problem).. The local pound, humane society, and no kill animal shelters refuse to accept animals unless I sign a paper claiming to own the stray and pay a surrender fee of $45 for each dumped pet on my property, and that's only when they have room for new animals. I'd also have to deliver each animal to the shelter 23 miles away. Postings on craigslist and petfinder.com rarely gets the animal adopted in a reasonable amount of time, meanwhile I'm caring for these dogs that I don't want around and who often scratch the door all night trying to get in since their owners had usually let them in at night before removing their collars and dumping them at my place.

Two of these shelters have suggested that I simply put the animals down myself since that's what they would most likely do if I brought it in; they call it the 15 cent solution (price of bullet). Some of the others on the road do this but we don't like having to do it.. These poor abandoned animals are often good natured but their owners just dump them where they starve and tear things up on my property in a desperate attempt to find food and then howl and whine outside much of the night.

I've learned to put them down quickly since waiting 3-4 days as they start to grow thin makes it harder on both the animal and me. The 1st time I see an obviously dumped pet I chase it off with shouts and rocks hoping to put this new problem animal out of my life. If it returns I then put it down. It's that or deal with chewed tools (handles taste of my sweat), torn screen doors, and barking and keening sounds throughout the night and the fear that a starving dog may attack my 2 smaller dogs (to eat) when I put them out.

Putting an innocent animal down is still tough,,, I'd much prefer to pop the animal's irresponsible owner in the butt with a rock-salt shell.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

kevincali said:


> So why do I feel so damned horrible?!?!?!
> 
> Yesterday, the feral cat was fighting one of my cats. Horrible, screeching, yowling. I ran out there too late. The orange cat got away. I SAW it fighting my cat, SAW it run away. No doubt in my mind.
> 
> ...


Kevin, as I have gotten older, I have also gotten softer hearted (some may say softer headed too) While I do kill some things, snakes around my home, mice in my home.....ect. I don't take the killing of anything lightly. I just feel everything has it's own right to it's life.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Cute little Veterinarian from Brenham, TX made the headlines the other day. She was proudly displaying a cat she had shot with a bow. The photo did not appeal to the animal lovers. Apparently she now has some legal issues.
> 
> Texas veterinarian who shot cat with bow and arrow is facing police probe | NOLA.com


She is cute. Too bad she lost her job, she was prob just doing what needed to be done. Posting the pic on fb wasn't that smart though.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..she is too dumb to work on my pets.


----------

